# Tried the TAM10 today....unimpressed



## Silence2-38554 (May 15, 2014)

To those of you that already bought a TAM10 and are enjoying it, awesome. I'm stoked you're into AAL and picked up Tosin's somewhat affordable signature. 

As a former RG8 owner & current RG2228m owner, I feel that I have a pretty good idea of the current Ibanez quality scale, from entry-level to Prestige. So today, I walked into Guitar Center to pick up a couple cables & saw they had the TAM10 up on display. Excited, I immediately picked it up and started noodling. It felt very familiar. In fact, it felt EXACTLY like my old RG8, with the exception of a thinner, more C shaped neck profile. Quality-wise, however, it was identical. Very dry rosewood fretboard, frets slightly protruding from the edges of the board (in fact, I think my old RG8 was in better shape here), generic no-name tuning machines and a very raw feeling neck. 

So... essentially, Ibanez took an RG8, carved the lower horn a bit on the back, slimmed the neck down a tad, threw in a set of Ionizers & a pick guard, then jacked up the price by $1000. Weak. I'm not saying it's a bad guitar, I'm just saying that it's by no means a $1300 guitar. I'd say 6-700 max.

To those of you debating between a TAM10 and a used RG2228, there is absolutely no comparison. 2228 wins in every way.


----------



## ElNitro (May 15, 2014)

Matches exactly what i thought when i got my hands on a TAM10 some days ago at the Music Store in Cologne. The setup was horrible and was worse compared to some entry level 8 strings by Jackson i tried. 

The overall quality of the TAM-10 i tried wasn't good either, so my personal feelings about it were that it felt "cheap" in some ways.


----------



## Johnathan (May 15, 2014)

Silence2-38554 said:


> To those of you that already bought a TAM10 and are enjoying it, awesome. I'm stoked you're into AAL and picked up Tosin's somewhat affordable signature.
> 
> As a former RG8 owner & current RG2228m owner, I feel that I have a pretty good idea of the current Ibanez quality scale, from entry-level to Prestige. So today, I walked into Guitar Center to pick up a couple cables & saw they had the TAM10 up on display. Excited, I immediately picked it up and started noodling. It felt very familiar. In fact, it felt EXACTLY like my old RG8, with the exception of a thinner, more C shaped neck profile. Quality-wise, however, it was identical. Very dry rosewood fretboard, frets slightly protruding from the edges of the board (in fact, I think my old RG8 was in better shape here), generic no-name tuning machines and a very raw feeling neck.
> 
> ...



I've always had the same feeling about the TAM10. It feels, uncomfortably cheap. Just because it is cheaper in comparison to the TAM100 or the RG2228 even, doesn't have to mean that it has to look and feel cheap.


----------



## The Reverend (May 15, 2014)

I'd like to get my hands on one to see for myself. Now that I think about it, I haven't exactly seen any rave reviews about it, so I wonder if you guys aren't the only ones with that opinion?


----------



## axxessdenied (May 15, 2014)

It's a budget guitar, not surprised.


----------



## Djentinator (May 15, 2014)

Well it is a budget guitar. It isn't meant to compete with their Prestige models. It is a pretty good guitar for the price though!


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 15, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> It's a budget guitar, not surprised.



I wouldn't say the $1300 price tag is a "budget" guitar. 


Look at all the other quality guitars in that price range


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, I had a similar experience a couple days ago. I picked up and played a TAM10 and just was no impressed- certainly NOT worth $1300 to me. For $1300 I can get a Carvin.


----------



## karjim (May 15, 2014)

Totally agree, and Ibby's fan right here.
When you see what Schecter can offer in 2014 for that price range, Ibanez does make really bad moves, no hip-shot, no sperzel, poor dry rosewood, bad frets. 
It has the shape, the look, the neck profile but that's it, pretty empty and very sterile compared to the old MIJ with their heavy american basswood, solid maple neck and a great rosewood...Plus the frets are unbreakable and very smooth not like these shits....I bet with an old 7680, a F or even an E sounds better. Cut my hand if I'm wrong


----------



## Perfectly Awkward Cat (May 15, 2014)

ElNitro said:


> Matches exactly what i thought when i got my hands on a TAM10 some days ago at the Music Store in Cologne. The setup was horrible and was worse compared to some entry level 8 strings by Jackson i tried.
> 
> The overall quality of the TAM-10 i tried wasn't good either, so my personal feelings about it were that it felt "cheap" in some ways.



OMG I touched the same TAM10 as you did! SSO Love is everywhere <3

PS.: Musicstore has got the same standards as guitar center, so If there's a tone knob missing... well, it happens there... haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2014)

Sounds like the journey across the world wasn't very kind to it, it happens, even on very expensive guitars. Poor adjustment to humidity would explain the super dry board and thus the fret end popping. 

Not excusing it, but that guitar shop should really give it some TLC, or just send it back. Having faulty floor models does NO ONE any good. It makes Ibanez look stupid, disappoints potential customers, and has the potential for the shop to lose a sale. 

I've played a TAM10 and wasn't really impressed either, but at this stage of the game, I'm not exactly looking at more budget friendly guitars. And it IS a more budget minded guitar, but the fact it's an 8-string and an artist model it going to keep Ibanez or retailers from pushing that price lower, it's a niche of a niche. The fewer expected to sell the higher the price to compensate for the slower sales. Ibanez had to do the same thing in 08'/09' when the RG2228 wasn't moving as quickly as they hoped at $1600, so up the price went to cover the off set.


----------



## jephjacques (May 15, 2014)

JPhoenix19 said:


> For $1300 I can get a Carvin.



this this this this thisssss


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2014)

JPhoenix19 said:


> For $1300 I can get a Carvin.



Ugh, I hate when this argument rears its ugly head. 

If you're willing to get any 8-string with a $1300 budget there are tons of options, but at the time being if you want a passive HSH, bolt-on your options are a bit limited, especially if you like the feel of Ibanez necks and the looks of this particular model. 

That said Carvins are a great value, and if I was throwing money down on a new 8-string it would be hard to not get one.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 15, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've played a TAM10 and wasn't really impressed either, but at this stage of the game, I'm not exactly looking at more budget friendly guitars. And it IS a more budget minded guitar, but the fact it's an 8-string and an artist model it going to keep Ibanez or retailers from pushing that price lower, it's a niche of a niche. The fewer expected to sell the higher the price to compensate for the slower sales. Ibanez had to do the same thing in 08'/09' when the RG2228 wasn't moving as quickly as they hoped at $1600, so up the price went to cover the off set.




For an eight string sig its budget, I will say that.

As stated before, I could get an amazing guitar from Carvin at that price point...granted it may not be an 8 stringer...but i dont play those anyways


----------



## ElNitro (May 15, 2014)

Perfectly Awkward Cat said:


> OMG I touched the same TAM10 as you did! SSO Love is everywhere <3
> 
> PS.: Musicstore has got the same standards as guitar center, so If there's a tone knob missing... well, it happens there... haha



 

Yeah and if you ask for some price reduction because a guitar has a missing knob or ugly scratches they will either give you a guitar from the storage (which will most commonly be a lemon) or they'll tell you that this particular guitar is in backorder and will arive in 5-8 months from now 

BTT: To be honest, the quality of my Iron Label 8 String is much better that the tam-10. Writing this down feels somehow wrong because it costs less, but the overall build quality is amazing compared to the tam-10 i got my hands on...


----------



## shawnperolis (May 15, 2014)

This is a bummer to hear. I really like my RG8 and I'm thinking about upgrading it but I was worried it wouldn't be worth it. The TAM10 is the reason I'm holding off on putting money into the RG8... So should I just upgrade my RG8 with new pickups and fun electronics (killswitch and coil split!) and ignore the TAM10?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 15, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> It's a budget guitar, not surprised.



Its not though. $1300 is well into the mid range bracket. Think of the quality, say, ESP/LTD for example give you at that price point. The things OP listed shouldnt exist in that sort of price range.


----------



## WolleK (May 15, 2014)

I send it back after 2 days, kept my M80M which is def. more impressive


----------



## Silence2-38554 (May 15, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> This is a bummer to hear. I really like my RG8 and I'm thinking about upgrading it but I was worried it wouldn't be worth it. The TAM10 is the reason I'm holding off on putting money into the RG8... So should I just upgrade my RG8 with new pickups and fun electronics (killswitch and coil split!) and ignore the TAM10?



Yes! Upgrading your RG8 will leave you with a better, more unique guitar at a price point far less than the TAM10. If you were looking at a nicer Ibanez 8 string in the TAM price range, SERIOUSLY check out the used RG2228 market. I got mine in MINT condition for the same price as a TAM, and I've seen them go for just under a grand in "player's condition". By comparison they are seriously amazing guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 15, 2014)

Isn't their prestige model around the same price now?

I kind of don't even see the point of the TAM10... 

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RG852WH


----------



## shikamaru (May 15, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> It's a budget guitar, not surprised.



so whats an RG8 that goes at a third of a price of the TAM10 ? 

Anyway, what OP said is a bit strange, not what you would expect from Premium instruments :/ Definitely going to put Ionizers in an RG8 if its the case.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 15, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're willing to get any 8-string with a $1300 budget there are tons of options, but at the time being if you want a passive HSH, bolt-on your options are a bit limited, especially if you like the feel of Ibanez necks and the looks of this particular model.



Fair enough- that's why I specified it as more of a personal preference (at least, that's how I intended it).

Let the record reflect, the TAM10 is a really sweet guitar- just not $1,299 sweet. _To me_ the TAM10 is not worth it's price point as it is- I formed that opinion from owning an RG8 and comparing the two. For what the TAM10 is, I could see $899 or maybe $999.

For $400 (new) I can get an RG8, leaving $900 in my $1,300 budget. I don't think it's a stretch to say I could make my RG8 into something better than the TAM10 with the remaining $900- including an HSH configuration, pick guard, altered lower horn and neck profile... ect_._ For me, that does not justify a $900 price difference between it at the RG8, and a negligible difference between it an the Prestige 8.



And now a completely unnecessary picture of me playing it at Guitar Center.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 15, 2014)

Sorry to double-post, but now that I think about it I guess I'm pretty biased. Since Ibanez started expanding their 7-and 8-string lines I haven't really been impressed with their decisions on price points. :/ I'm willing to admit that that colors my review of the TAM10.


----------



## Pyrocario (May 15, 2014)

I own an RG2228a and the TAM10 and I get where everyone is coming from. It's definitely no where near the prestige in terms of quality, but honestly, I find myself playing it more than my 2228.

Out of the box it was pretty awful like has been said with dry fretboard and what not, but once I took it home and fixed it up, it was fine. 

I knew what I was buying, and honestly I just wanted it for the pickups because I didn't want to route out the 2228a for HSH, or mod an RG8 because I haven't been impressed by any I've played.

To me it was worth buying, that's all that matters. Probably gonna get the nut changed and new machine heads.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (May 15, 2014)

I think the sub prestige ibanez are slipping in terms of quality. 

My Iron Label six28fd arrived in pretty awful shape. Fret ends were horribly dressed, binding was scratched(from the sloppy fret end dressing job), a couple neck screws were not seated straight so they were protruding when the finish was buffed and got their black colored finish buffed off(this means it was buffed with the neck on...wtf?), and there was buffing compound/residue left all over it. 

None of this was anything I couldn't fix or deal with but it is pretty disappointing for a more than $1000 purchase. 

I have heard quite a few similar stories of bad fretwork and buffing compound all over the place on iron label and similarly priced ibanez guitars. Seems to me like they are rushed. Fret dressing and buffing/cleanup are time consuming and not automated so I am sure the workers are being pressured. 

On the bright side...it sounds really good and after fixing the issues it plays incredibly well.


***also there was a slight bulge or dip(depending on how you look at it) in rear of the neck. I couldn't tell you exactly but it was around 1/32-1/16 thicker starting around the first and second fret. Seems like they used a spindle sander to shape the volute and put a bit too much pressure on it near the nut and then didn't bother to smooth it out. I like to tru oil my necks so I sanded it flush while I was removing the factory finish. Again not a big deal for me but could be a huge problem for others.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 15, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Isn't their prestige model around the same price now?
> 
> I kind of don't even see the point of the TAM10...
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RG852 White | Sweetwater.com



You stole my post 

Yeah, it definitely seems much too overpriced when you can get a nicely spec'd RG852 Prestige for the same price. I don't too much of a reason why Ibanez isn't able to price the TAM10 in the Iron Label price range, but then again i'm not in the industry and don't have too much knowledge on how production costs work etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Its not though. $1300 is well into the mid range bracket. Think of the quality, say, ESP/LTD for example give you at that price point. The things OP listed shouldnt exist in that sort of price range.



I can't say anything LTD had put out 8-string wise in that bracket is much better. My SC-608B ($1200 new a few years ago) had some issues beyond a dry fretboard. 

Though, what are these "things" that shouldn't exist? A dry board, which is he biggest issue, isn't something as quality related as it has to do more with treatment of the instrument post assembly. 

Like I said, I've held dried out guitars from pretty much every brand at every price point, from Squire to PRS and beyond. It happens. 



Silence2-38554 said:


> Yes! Upgrading your RG8 will leave you with a better, more unique guitar at a price point far less than the TAM10. If you were looking at a nicer Ibanez 8 string in the TAM price range, SERIOUSLY check out the used RG2228 market. I got mine in MINT condition for the same price as a TAM, and I've seen them go for just under a grand in "player's condition". By comparison they are seriously amazing guitars.



Used RG2228s are very common and GREAT deals. I picked up an RG2228A not too long ago for a grand. Best $1k 8-string this side of a bog standard DC800. 



shikamaru said:


> so whats an RG8 that goes at a third of a price of the TAM10 ?
> 
> Anyway, what OP said is a bit strange, not what you would expect from Premium instruments :/ Definitely going to put Ionizers in an RG8 if its the case.



The TAM10 isn't a budget 8-string, it's a _signature_ budget 8-string. Like it or not, there's at least a couple $$$ added to the price for that reason. 




TheRileyOBrien said:


> I think the sub prestige ibanez are slipping in terms of quality.
> 
> My Iron Label six28fd arrived in pretty awful shape. Fret ends were horribly dressed, binding was scratched(from the sloppy fret end dressing job), a couple neck screws were not seated straight so they were protruding when the finish was buffed and got their black colored finish buffed off(this means it was buffed with the neck on...wtf?), and there was buffing compound/residue left all over it.
> 
> ...



The Iron Label models are a disaster. I'd say about 2/3 I've gotten my hands on have been BELOW regular standard models from a quality perspective.


----------



## Epyon6 (May 15, 2014)

Don't get me wrong I love Tosins work amazing guitarist, but am I the only one who thinks this guitar looks gaudy as hell? I think its mainly the pick guard, I'm not big on pick guards but this looks like a huge cut out of some Fender picks to me.


----------



## jimwratt (May 15, 2014)

My experience has been the same. I've played two TAM 10 do far and I definitely like them...just not $1300 worth. The Schecters were more to my liking at all price points.


----------



## crowbar1115 (May 15, 2014)

I played 2 TAM 10'S yesterday. Both had horrible fret ends, bone dry rosewood, one had a very tilted middle pickup/excess paint blobs by the AANJ/huge dings in the neck/excess glue by the nut. By comparison Ibanez Prestige S Series 6-String Quilted Maple top Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter this guitar for $400 more was absolutely mind bendingly perfect. Tapped notes jumped off the fretboard with perfect intonation. My roommate and I both just scratched our heads after comparing these 3 guitars. I know Prestige models get much more love and attention during assembly but I've honestly played Rg7321s and RG8s that demolished the TAM 10'S. I've played 4 Iron Label 7s and 8s...they all had pretty bad fret ends but they were great playing guitars that felt substantial and musical. The TAM10 felt too light for its size and honestly felt cheap. The 2228 is still hands down the finest 8 string I've ever played. Used one's are as low as $999 now. You're better off getting one of those, some Ionizers and a guitar tech friend to help finish the project. If you bargain you can get everything for $1399.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 15, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Isn't their prestige model around the same price now?
> 
> I kind of don't even see the point of the TAM10...
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RG852 White | Sweetwater.com



Two things:

-The only HSH 8 string production model I know of at anything close to that price range
-Magnet for Tosin/AAL fanbois who can't or won't shell out 4k

HSH alone is almost enough for me to buy it or at least keep an eye out for a used one, but 27" scale does nothing for me.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 16, 2014)

While I can't speak on behalf of the quality of the guitar, since no two are quite identical,

You did play it at Guitar Center. Like every other guitar, they just pulled it out of the box, put it on the wall, and let it sit there until you saw it and wanted to play it. There's no maintenance done on them unless they become a disaster. I couldn't tell you how many guitars I tried playing at GC that had dry fretboards, poor setups, or even broken strings!!! I say take it with a HUGE bucket of salt.

But hey, if it's not your thing, I totally understand. No guitar is the one-model-fits-all kind of deal!


----------



## simonXsludge (May 16, 2014)

Thought I'd chime in here as a M80M owner.

The M80M was marketed as a Premium quality model and as far as I'm concerned, the same goes for the TAM10?! I mean, both are in the same price range, so I guess it makes sense. However, as a former owner of a RG927 Premium, I gotta say the difference in quality and attention to detail is pretty obvious. Keep in mind, the RG927 cost about $1000. 

The M80M/TAM10 might be built in the same factory, but not to Premium range quality standards, more to standard series Ibanez quality levels. The M80M doesn't have the Premium fret end treatment, the finish on the neck is more "raw", the hardware seems cheaper (knobs especially), the electronics as well... and I know for a fact that this goes for the TAM10, too. They don't have the "proudly manufactured in the Premium factory..." stamp on the back of the headstock either. So for someone to say that the TAM10 seems more like a pimped out RG8 than a Premium or other guitars in its price range, I can totally see that.

The cool thing about the M80M is its amazing tone. The ash body is extremely resonant and the guitar seems to sound better than my RG2228A, especially when tuned to F. The longer scale length comes into play here as well. Like I said, profile and finish of the neck do not compare to the Premium standards I know, though. And everything else about the RG2228A is on a whole different level, especially the neck profile and finish. Untouchable!

I kinda feel like the marketing for the M80M and TAM10 is intentionally misleading. Try any Ibanez that is actually Premium-labeled and you will see a clear difference. In that regard, the price tags appear steep and hyped up to me. But I do love my M80M and I am willing to invest some work and money to make it play as good as it sounds.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 16, 2014)

When there are different tiers of the same models, always buy the better one or stay away from the guitar (if you don't intend to heavily mod it)

I own a JS100 and an RBM2.
They're solid guitars but don't even expect it to compare to the high tier signature models.
There is a friggin' abyss.
Don't try to even compare them to Prestige, compare them to Premium and you'll likely know what you buy.
I was inexperienced and got those guitars for a very good price ( 200 and  300 respectively) but I regret not having saved more to buy the high tier versions.
Especially the JS100 is worse than an XPT, and miles away from the quality of a JEM or RG2228.
The RBM2 has a fantastic neck nonetheless, a great tone and a character, but in the details it's not striking.
It's something that when you have a bit of experience, not even a lot, you realize already when you lift the instrument.


----------



## logicbdj (May 16, 2014)

I have a JS2400... and after playing that for some time (as well as some custom work from Casper Guitar Technologies), it's hard for me to pick up the Iron Label stuff, or something of lesser quality. Which is why I'm eventually going to invest in the DC800. I was considering the Tam10 because of Ibanez and the Tosin name, but 100% not after this thread, lol.


----------



## Estilo (May 17, 2014)

Well, said producer recently introduced a "flamed maple" version of the RG8 for an extra $200. Said "upgrade" of which I'm pretty sure is merely but streaks of flame printed onto a veneer laminated on top of the body. 

Welcome to the real world in 21st century planet Earth, where despicable corporations rip mankind off in any way they can, yet people still justify supporting them through purchases.


----------



## Svava (May 17, 2014)

When you have a "signature model" that's been scaled down and cheapened for sale purposes you know it's going to suck.

I can pretty much guarantee you Metallica doesn't play the crap "Signature models" that are hanging around in GC.

Synester Gates's guitar is not that 900 dollar knock-off 
People love the SE Mushok guitar because Mike actually plays that exact guitar- so he cares and PRS cares about making it decent (though in my experience the quality of those things is horrendous).

Abasi is playing this TAM10 live surprisingly- which is why I thought it'd be a bit better.

But we should keep in mind he has a dedicated technician, you and I do not - we have to deal with the stuff Ibanez ships xD


----------



## TremontiFan16 (May 17, 2014)

Never played it but at least by specs looks nice.
Almost looks like a white rg8 with a fancy pick guard and ionizers though


----------



## GRIZ (May 18, 2014)

Slunk Dragon said:


> While I can't speak on behalf of the quality of the guitar, since no two are quite identical,
> 
> You did play it at Guitar Center. Like every other guitar, they just pulled it out of the box, put it on the wall, and let it sit there until you saw it and wanted to play it. There's no maintenance done on them unless they become a disaster. I couldn't tell you how many guitars I tried playing at GC that had dry fretboards, poor setups, or even broken strings!!! I say take it with a HUGE bucket of salt.
> 
> But hey, if it's not your thing, I totally understand. No guitar is the one-model-fits-all kind of deal!



You need to come to my guitar center where I work. We are actually required as guita sales people to maintain all of our guitars. We even have our techs set them up if they are too out of whack.


----------



## kevdes93 (May 18, 2014)

My local shop got one of these. It hung around for like 2 days then it was gone. It felt pretty much identical to an rg8 to me honestly.


----------



## Lankles (May 18, 2014)

Awww dang ... I was kind of keen on getting a white guitar. S'pose I'll get the RGIR8 instead ... but then I'll need to change the pups to passives ... and buy a case ... and then it ends up being close to the same price anyway. Ffuuu ...


----------



## Shimme (May 18, 2014)

Lankles said:


> Awww dang ... I was kind of keen on getting a white guitar. S'pose I'll get the RGIR8 instead ... but then I'll need to change the pups to passives ... and buy a case ... and then it ends up being close to the same price anyway. Ffuuu ...



And it ends up being the same quality too...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> Two things:
> 
> -The only HSH 8 string production model I know of at anything close to that price range
> -Magnet for Tosin/AAL fanbois who can't or won't shell out 4k
> ...


Fair enough. Used I'd snag it too. New it doesn't seem worth it for me.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 19, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Fair enough. Used I'd snag it too. New it doesn't seem worth it for me.



I would as well.


----------



## DTay47 (May 19, 2014)

I'm curious to know who has actually played one that has been properly set up, not just lying around in store? 

I say this because I think that TAM10 is a great guitar once it was set up. Sure it sucks out of the box, but so do many guitars. Once it was set up the fretwork has no issues, intonated perfectly, super low action, etc. The best thing about it though is definitely the pickups though, more specifically the HSH. The overall finish quality is certainly not prestige quality though. It plays well, sounds great, is unique, and has a big price tag due to the signature guitar part. This guitar for $800 used will be a good value, but who can wait?

I should also add the fretboard is super dark for being rosewood, which I know some people will love.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 19, 2014)

DTay47 said:


> I'm curious to know who has actually played one that has been properly set up, not just lying around in store?
> 
> I say this because I think that TAM10 is a great guitar once it was set up. Sure it sucks out of the box, but so do many guitars. Once it was set up the fretwork has no issues, intonated perfectly, super low action, etc. The best thing about it though is definitely the pickups though, more specifically the HSH. The overall finish quality is certainly not prestige quality though. It plays well, sounds great, is unique, and has a big price tag due to the signature guitar part. This guitar for $800 used will be a good value, but who can wait?
> 
> I should also add the fretboard is super dark for being rosewood, which I know some people will love.



The particular specimen I played at Nashville Guitar Center was set up well, and I thought it played and sounded great. I agree that they are great guitars.

After playing one, I started heavily considering having my RG8 modified to at least have an HSH configuration and either a cool top (spalted maple anyone?) or a pick guard.



Svava said:


> Abasi is playing this TAM10 live surprisingly- which is why I thought it'd be a bit better.
> 
> But we should keep in mind he has a dedicated technician, you and I do not - we have to deal with the stuff Ibanez ships xD



Wouldn't he also get his signature at a discounted price since he's an Ibanez artist? That would also factor in.

Like I said before, if the guitar was $899 I feel like it would be right about at its value and I would probably be putting together the funds to get one. $999 would be a bit of a stretch IMO.

Just my luck the TAM10 will hold it's value well and I won't be able to find a used one under $1,000.


----------

